# Applet erscheint bei Eclipse, aber nicht im HTML-File



## fw (4. Nov 2006)

Hallo!
Ich habe folgendes Problem, vielleicht kann mir irgendwer weiterhelfen.
Ich lese aus dem File Input.txt folgenden Array ein:
0    12
6    14
12  16
18  16
...   ...
...   ...
48  12

Die erste Spalte steht für die Zeit und soll als x-Achse in einem Applet verwendet werden. In der 2-ten Spalte sind die Werte für die y-Achse.
In Eclipse werden die Daten graphisch im Applet angezeigt! Sobald ich aber die .class-Datei in den Html-Code einbaue, wird nur noch der Teil bis zum Einlesen der Daten angezeigt! 
Weiss vielleicht wer, wo das Problem liegt?
Den entsprechenden Java-Code habe ich unten angefügt!
Besten Dank vorab. 
mailto: wimf@yahoo.com




```
import java.io.*;
 import java.util.StringTokenizer;
 import java.awt.*;
 import java.awt.event.*;
 import java.applet.*;

public class IOApplet extends Applet {
			

	public void init(){
		setBackground(Color.lightGray);
		setVisible(true);
	    }			
	
	public void paint (Graphics g){
		int[] wert= new int[9];
		int [] zeit= new int [9];
		
		paintrect(g);
		
		String zeile= "";
	      
	      
	              FileReader fr= null;
	              BufferedReader in= null;

	              try {
	           	    fr= new FileReader("Input.txt");   
	                    in= new BufferedReader(fr);
	              } catch(FileNotFoundException fnfe) {
	                    System.out.println("File not found");
                              }

	              for (int i= 0; i <= 8; i++)
	             {
	                   try {
	                      zeile= in.readLine();
	                  } catch (IOException ioe) {}

	                  StringTokenizer st= new StringTokenizer(zeile);
	                  for (int j= 0; j < 2; j++)
	                  {
	                      String s= st.nextToken();
	                      if (j==1){
	                      wert[i]= Integer.parseInt(s);	                 
	                  }
	                  else {
	              	     zeit[i]= Integer.parseInt(s);	              	
	                  }              
	              }	          
	        }
	    
		
		
		for (int h=0; h<8; h++){
			paintline(g,zeit[h],wert[h],zeit[h+1],wert[h+1]);			
		}		
		
	}
	
	
        private void paintrect(Graphics g){
        int xstart=50;
        int ystart=250;
		
        Graphics2D g2=(Graphics2D) g; 
		
        g.drawRect(50,50,480,200);
        float[] dash={3,3};
        g2.setStroke(new BasicStroke( 1, BasicStroke.CAP_ROUND, BasicStroke.JOIN_MITER, 1, dash, 0));
        /*horizonale Hilfslinien*/
       
        g.drawRect(50,50,480,100);
        g.drawRect(50,50,480,50);
        g.drawRect(50,50,480,150);
        
        /*vertikale Hilfslinien*/
        
        g.drawRect(50,50,60,200);
        g.drawRect(50,50,120,200);
        g.drawRect(50,50,180,200);
        g.drawRect(50,50,240,200);
        g.drawRect(50,50,300,200);
        g.drawRect(50,50,360,200);
        g.drawRect(50,50,420,200);
        
        g2.drawString("+0 h",xstart-20, ystart+20);
        for (int h=6; h<=48; h=h+6){
           g2.drawString("+"+h+" h",xstart-20+(h/6)*60, ystart+20);
        }
        
        for (int h=1; h<=4; h++){
            g2.drawString(h*10+"",xstart-25, (ystart)-48*h);
         }
        	
	}
	
        private void paintline(Graphics g, int x1, int y1, int x2, int y2){
        int xstart=50;
        int ystart=250;
        Graphics2D g2=(Graphics2D) g;  
        g2.setRenderingHint(RenderingHints.KEY_ANTIALIASING, RenderingHints.VALUE_ANTIALIAS_ON);
        g2.setColor(Color.RED);        
        g2.drawLine(50+x1*10,250-y1*5,50+x2*10,250-y2*5);
		
		
	}
}
```


----------



## Leroy42 (4. Nov 2006)

Du solltest in Zukunft immer die Fehlermeldung lesen, die in der
Java-Konsole deines Browsers angezeigt wird und ggf. posten.

In deinem Fall glaube ich aber daß es daran liegt das du auf
eine Datei zugreifen willst. Das dürfen Applets normalerweise
nicht. Du muß das Applet signieren um die Erlaubnis zu bekommen.

Tipp mal "Applet signieren" in der Suche dieses Forums ein.
Vermutlich steht das sogar bereits in der FAQ.


----------



## fw (4. Nov 2006)

danke für den Hinweis.
ich habe jetzt ein signiertes Applet erzeugt, es wird aber nicht mehr als vor dem Signieren angezeigt!
Beim Signiern bin ich folgendermaßen vorgegangen:

jar cfv test.jar IOApplet.class
keytool -alias hans -genkey
jarsigner test.jar hans

der entsprechende HTML-Code sieht so aus:

<applet code="IOApplet" archive="test.jar" >

Beim Öffen des HTML-Files werde ich gefragt, ob ich das signierte Applet akzeptieren will!
Grüße,
Franz


----------

